# Solid Perfume Box?



## belleterre (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone know a source for cute solid perfume containers?  I'm hoping for something around .25 - .5 oz and have only been able to find small metal round tins and slider tins.  

I need something eco-friendly if possible.

Thanks in advance!

Julia


----------



## Alina_Mau (Oct 5, 2010)

well I'm not sure about the eco-friendly part but the site should say :3

http://www.lipbalmtubes.com/

The site has really cute little pots that are great for solid perfume

I'm not sure if this is what youre looking for but I hope this helps ^_^


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 6, 2010)

Would this work? http://eco-vision.com/products.html
or maybe this? http://www.chicagopapertube.com/Designe ... opush.html


----------



## belleterre (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome options, thanks so much for your help.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 6, 2010)

belleterre said:
			
		

> Awesome options, thanks so much for your help.


You're welcome.


----------



## alwayssomething (Oct 21, 2010)

If you look up websites for wedding or party favours, a lot of times they have a whole bunch of really unique mint tins that I have thought about using for balms and solid perfumes.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 21, 2010)

alwayssomething said:
			
		

> If you look up websites for wedding or party favours, a lot of times they have a whole bunch of really unique mint tins that I have thought about using for balms and solid perfumes.


I've had the mint tins discolor just on the inside edge of the product. I had to throw them away. They were not sellable in that condition. Make sure those tins are coated.


----------



## madpiano (Oct 21, 2010)

I love those 2 links to Eco Packaging, they look brilliant !


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 21, 2010)

madpiano said:
			
		

> I love those 2 links to Eco Packaging, they look brilliant !


You're welcome. I love them too!


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 21, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Would this work? http://eco-vision.com/products.html
> or maybe this? http://www.chicagopapertube.com/Designe ... opush.html



Wow...the Chicago Paper tube looks great.  Disappointed that there is no on-line pricing or ordering, though.  I'm guessing, then, that the price will be out of reach.  I contacted them, so we'll see.  So glad you posted this question!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 21, 2010)

Here is info from Eco-Vision in California...

They hold .21 ounces or 6 grams of balm - bigger than the typical lip balm tube.

There is no minimum order for blank tubes. The blanks come in white, or green leaf print
1-100 $.90 each
101-500 $.85 each
501-1000 $ .80 each
Shipping is very reasonable, looks like USPS and UPS stock rates.

They have other pricing for custom printing with a 2000 piece minimum. Soy ink printing carries a 50,000 piece minimum.

Also, the 4 oz paper jars start at $1.44 per jar

Chicago Paper Group holds 1oz of product, with a 'free moving push disc' at the bottom to push up the product. These were pricey though, at 1 case for 500 per, at 1.84 each.


----------

